# Class action suit?



## patmiller (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm surprised there hasn't been mention of a class action suit. 
As one of the "Lucky 200" I'm sure to sign on if one gets going.... 

A little work by Tivo would have eliminated or at least damped down 
the anger and passion on this issue. 

-- 
1 S1 (lifetime) 
2 S2's (both lifetime) 
1 S3 -- if it ever comes 

9/12 -- original receipt 
9/17 -- 2nd receipt dated 9/14(?!!?) 
no other communications from TiVo 

9/18 -- customer service line hangs up on me 
9/18 -- a "Sorry we can't tell you anything from a know-nothing customer service rep"


----------



## tgaynor (Apr 16, 2002)

Class action lawsuit because oh what? They shipped your unit a few days later then what they said? Had a computer glitch and could not give you an answer for a few days? Give me a break.


----------



## MikeBrengartner (Sep 19, 2006)

According to the rep that i just talked to, the software upgrade that they did on Wed hosed things up so bad, they were completely down - unable to send out any communications whatsoever. 

Bad things happen to good companies - it's not that it happened, it's what they're doing about it from now that defines them as a company. And I say that as one of the "lucky 200"...


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

MikeBrengartner said:


> According to the rep that i just talked to, the software upgrade that they did on Wed hosed things up so bad, they were completely down - unable to send out any communications whatsoever.
> 
> Bad things happen to good companies - it's not that it happened, it's what they're doing about it from now that defines them as a company. And I say that as one of the "lucky 200"...


Lawsuits? Oh my goodness.

You remind me of this woman:

http://www.snopes.com/crime/audio/burger.wma


----------



## MikeBrengartner (Sep 19, 2006)

Innerloop said:


> Lawsuits? Oh my goodness.
> 
> You remind me of this woman:


Dude, you quoted the wrong person - I was trying to tell him to suck it up, they're doing the best they can...


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

MikeBrengartner said:


> According to the rep that i just talked to, the software upgrade that they did on Wed hosed things up so bad, they were completely down - unable to send out any communications whatsoever.
> 
> Bad things happen to good companies - it's not that it happened, it's what they're doing about it from now that defines them as a company. And I say that as one of the "lucky 200"...


I wonder who was the genius who did a SW upgrade right in the release of a new product. That just doesn't make sense.


----------



## parkds (Mar 27, 2003)

Litigation against Tivo for not shipping on time? um.......I think I must be missing something.


----------



## Franco (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm about as frustrated as the next dude here about this, but by no means is this cause for a class action lawsuit.


----------



## N7TB (Dec 15, 2002)

I think it is time for someone to get a life and a little perspective of what is really important in life. A lawsuit over a late arrival of a "toy"? I love my Tivo, but with a wife who contracted Multiple Sclerosis 15 years ago and is now a quadraplegic, I have learned that everything else is just "small stuff" and really isn't worth the heartburn of worrying about.


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

Um, no. Should TiVo issue a LOUD apology? Absolutely. Should we destroy an overall good company with a fairly trivial lawsuit? Absolutely NOT.


----------



## potters2643 (Feb 17, 2006)

This has got to be a joke...

plaintiff: My TiVo took a little longer than it should have to ship

judge: .....where's the camera? <looks around> Bill! Bill, you sonofa, you're getting me back for the trick golf balls! Bill?

plaintiff: no, seriously, TiVo owes me big time

judge: (sighing) <I need to move out of California> <----inside a thought bubble
Where's your lawyer?

plaintiff: ....(sheepishly) no one would take the case your honor, so I decidd I would take a stand for the little guy!

judge: <sighs again>


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Can I be a defense witness?


----------



## timdorr (Sep 16, 2003)

Plus, they refunded my shipping charges and issued an appology. That's 40 bucks refunded to me for the problems. I think that's very reasonable.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh come on. You can't sue them for shipping a few days late!

As long as they fully refund the units (unit + shipping + tax) for those who've returned them because their orders couldn't be cancelled there will be no ground to do anything to them.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

The lawsuit would not be over delayed shipments, but over refusing to cancel orders.

Everytime someone mentions the complaints being about the *inability to cancel orders*, some of you people on this board resort to saying we're crybabies because we can't wait for our TiVo's. Most people on here aren't complaining because they can't get their TiVo's soon, but are complaining because of the inefficiency of the TiVo.com ordering system.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm as mad as anyone - I believe HDTivo - aka troll - described me as "in a constant state of tantrum" (in his sad little universe emotions are bad, snark at the misfortunes of others is good), but let me tell you, as a member of the legal community, these sort of consumer class actions are no good for anyone except the shyster lawyers. Seriously, unless you were severely harmed by a product, it is really not worth it - the most you'll get is a stupid coupon or discount, while Tivo will get dragged through the mud, share price pummelled etc. Do their sales and fulfillment guys deserve to be tarred and feathered? Sure - but more money for lawyers and less money for equity offerings equals a lot less money for product development and refinement - i.e. the stuff we really care about. 

We are all livid because we WANT an S3 NOW (or sooner) - and for the S3 to be more than a shiny doorstop with sexy OLEDs, we need Tivo to prosper. 

So write a screed to Rogers, ask Pony the hard questions - hell, demand $100 off your lifetime transfer, but don't do the lawsuit thing. Don't let Tivo forget this fiasco, but do it away from the courts.


----------



## Lisa898 (Jan 29, 2005)

geekmedic said:


> The lawsuit would not be over delayed shipments, but over refusing to cancel orders.
> 
> Everytime someone mentions the complaints being about the *inability to cancel orders*, some of you people on this board resort to saying we're crybabies because we can't wait for our TiVo's. Most people on here aren't complaining because they can't get their TiVo's soon, but are complaining because of the inefficiency of the TiVo.com ordering system.


As I have previously stated, if the ordering system was non-operational, they most likely had no way to cancel the orders and took the steps that were reasonable in light of the circumstances to mitigate your damages by telling you to refuse the box. 
I know you're going to tell me that they are going to charge you a restocking fee, but it hasn't happened yet and plenty of people have been told by CSR's that won't happen.

You have no actual damages. Any rational jury would laugh you out of court.

You claim that this is because its illegal. So is this suit to prove a moral point? To force them to comply in the future? I'm sure Tivo wants to comply with law, they want their systemt o work. I'm not really sure what the point of this is other than to extract your pound of flesh.

ETA: I agree 100% with everything canoehead said.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm not for a class action lawsuit. I've filed my complaints with BBB and the FTC. If they have grounds to fine TiVo, then sobeit.

My actual damages are limited to the rescheduling fee I had to pay for my CableCard installation.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The funny thing is, this isn't even the first person over the past few years to suggest a "class action suit" (sometimes called a "class action suite") because they are upset with Tivo.

I don't remember what the other reasons were, but they were some good ones.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

geekmedic said:


> I'm not for a class action lawsuit. I've filed my complaints with BBB and the FTC. If they have grounds to fine TiVo, then sobeit.
> 
> My actual damages are limited to the rescheduling fee I had to pay for my CableCard installation.


You had to pay a fee to call the cable company and say - I need to cancel my CableCard installation appointment and schedule another one ?
Maybe you should file a lawsuit with the cable company.


I can't imagine them charging you a fee if they came out to install the cablecards and you weren't ready. The installer person would just say - O.K. and move on to his next appointment.

I hope the BBB and FTC says - What's this crap, some crybaby is gonna get his TiVo Series3 a few days late and he's filed a complaint with us about it ?? Maybe they'll fine you for wasting their time with this.


----------



## ssamsen (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey, My local weatherman screwed up the forcast last week and I got rained on. I seen other people get wet too! I should have taken their names. Man I lost out on the big class action suit again. Maybe Tivo should just reimburse the shipping charges? Oh wait, they did!

I'm lucky 200 also. I don't hate Tivo. Just the situation. It stinks. But next time I'll just buy from a B&M.


----------



## comicsacrifice (Sep 14, 2006)

how about a class action lawsuit against cablelabs? WOO!11


----------



## brywalker (Nov 13, 2002)

Holy crow.

I thought that TiVo users were in the upper echelon of intelligence. I guess I was wrong.

Class action lawsuit because something didn't ship on time? Are you freaking kidding me?

NO COMPANY WOULD BE IN BUSINESS IF THIS WERE A LEGIT LAWSUIT.

Complaints to the BBB and FTC? You, sir, need to take a long walk off a short pier.

Waah, my stuff came in late. Waah, I need compensation. Waah, TiVo needs to pay me.

GET A LIFE.


----------



## personalensign (Dec 24, 2004)

"I'm surprised there hasn't been mention of a class action suit. "

Aw, Jeez, go back to your mommy's lap. What a bunch of whiners you people are!


----------



## NOD (Aug 26, 2006)

this may be the weeniest thread topic in the history of teh innanets


----------



## ldc3000 (Jun 24, 2004)

The times we live in.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

patmiller said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been mention of a class action suit.


Maybe because it's retarded and without merit?

It appears we're right about here in the Apple Product Cycle:

The rumor sites abound with half-baked theories blaming the shipping delay on everything from heat dissipation problems to SARS. The most obvious explanation, that Apple lied about the initial shipment dates, is ignored in favor of more elaborate and unlikely scenarios.

and

Pointless outrage slowly turns to pointless optimism. Driven insane by the lack of instant gratification, would-be customers profess their willingness to gun down the Tooth Fairy, Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny if it would hasten the arrival of the FedEx delivery person.

and of course

The haters offer their assessment. The forums are ablaze with vitriolic rage. Haters pan the device for being less powerful than a Cray X1 while zealots counter that it is both smaller and lighter than a Buick Regal. The virtual slap-fight goes on and on, until obscure technical nuances like, Will it play multiplexed Ogg Vorbis streams? become matters of life and death.

Source: http://www.misterbg.org/AppleProductCycle/


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

patmiller said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been mention of a class action suit.
> As one of the "Lucky 200" I'm sure to sign on if one gets going....


What are your damages?


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 2, 2006)

Moderator...

Please delete this dumbass thread.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Is this thread a joke?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> The funny thing is, this isn't even the first person over the past few years to suggest a "class action suit" (sometimes called a "class action suite") because they are upset with Tivo.
> 
> I don't remember what the other reasons were, but they were some good ones.


Every single release. Every single new feature. Every single software upgrade. Every single pricing change.

And every single time somebody has to wait for something. We've become a nation of crybabies who think they are entitled to not only instant gratification but perfect products with no errors ever and that nobody else on the planet get anything whatsoever for as much as nickel less than they paid.

It's pathetic, really. It's not like this is something IMPORTANT like, oh, armor plating for vehicles going into a war zone being delayed. It's a device that records television programs.

If you can't wait an extra week, then you should really have your shrink check your meds. You are WAY too heavily invested in this if a few days shipping problems is such a great crisis that you must seek legal redress.


----------



## Craig S (Nov 3, 2002)

"Class Action Lawsuit" has become the battle-cry of the spoiled American. 

The only people who have ever benefitted from any comsumer product class-action that I've read about are the lawyers who file the suit and lop off 30% of whatever the settlement amount is. All the claimants of the suit usually get is a coupon for some amount off of a future purchase from the company they're suing!!


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

comicsacrifice said:


> how about a class action lawsuit against cablelabs? WOO!11


+1

Agreed. Cable Labs is threating the usefulness of our expensive-device-that-we-ordered-but-didn't-ship-on-time-so-we-bought-retail-but-couldn't-cancel-the-original-order doohickey.

As long as Tivo refunds everythings, it's all cool... CableLabs is the real enemy here... sue them to the stone age!!!


----------



## comicsacrifice (Sep 14, 2006)

class action lawsuit!!!


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

patmiller said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been mention of a class action suit.
> As one of the "Lucky 200" I'm sure to sign on if one gets going....
> 
> A little work by Tivo would have eliminated or at least damped down
> ...


You sir, are a moron.

moron; noun; 1. a person who is notably stupid or lacking in good judgment.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't think a class action lawsuit would benefit anyone except the attorney's who take it on (and I'm sure there are some looking into it already). BUT, I do feel that TIVO should do more than just refund our shipping costs. I don't entirely trust them to credit back the amount to my credit card now, I've lost any sense of confidence I had in their ability to handle my purchases and account now. 

I also stayed home on Monday to await my unit, which- according to Pony and the TWO email purchase/order confirmations I received was sent out on Thursday/Friday. Now I don't know what day my unit will arrive for sure. I simply don't trust TIVO's notification and shipping/tracking system. So, I'm out wages for another day after the UPS tracking info lets me know what day it will actually arrive. 

I want TIVO to succeed as a business, but this portends bad business practices, imho. You can't blame it on software. It's HUMAN error somewhere along the line. With all the people complaining in this forum, TIVO should have taken notice sooner and remedied the situation within a day. Not a week...think about it...I (and many others) ordered our units a week ago, with 'VIP' treatment. And our units are JUST leaving the warehouse apparently...and we were told several times, via Pony and via TIVO official emails, that our units were sent out last week. 

Botched, botched, botched...and that usually means incompetence or neglect.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Did folks think about starting a class action lawsuit when the Series 2 was introduced? 

Just one more indicator that there are definitely differences with this introduction -- that TiVO is disappointing a lot more customers than last time.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

frankygamer said:


> I wonder who was the genius who did a SW upgrade right in the release of a new product. That just doesn't make sense.


Yeah, I mean they shouldn't fix critical bugs or anything. That would be ridiculous. 

Btw, the S2 DT has a software update the day it the product was released, too. Its not uncommon considering they built the hardware much ealier than when it actually got to the consumer.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Every single release. Every single new feature. Every single software upgrade. Every single pricing change.
> 
> And every single time somebody has to wait for something. We've become a nation of crybabies who think they are entitled to not only instant gratification but perfect products with no errors ever and that nobody else on the planet get anything whatsoever for as much as nickel less than they paid.
> 
> ...


Well said. :up:


----------



## GusMan (Nov 16, 2004)

How many "complaint" threads are we going to have in relation to the S3?

Lets save class-action suits for real injustice, ok?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

GusMan said:


> How many "complaint" threads are we going to have in relation to the S3?
> 
> Lets save class-action suits for real injustice, ok?


Wait until someone gets dead batteries. I bet a class action case could be made on the batteries TiVo includes.


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Yeah, I mean they shouldn't fix critical bugs or anything. That would be ridiculous.
> 
> Btw, the S2 DT has a software update the day it the product was released, too. Its not uncommon considering they built the hardware much ealier than when it actually got to the consumer.


He wasn't talking about the tivo software but the software the CSR's use to order and track orders. It does seem to be a bad time to "upgrade" this critical software.

oh, and, STUPID THREAD! There.


----------



## patmiller (Dec 18, 2002)

Man... I get what I deserve for trolling ;-)

My point (buried in here somewhere) is that TiVo really worked hard
to anger its fan base. The rhetoric in this thread and others shows
just how loyal the fanbase is as demonstrated by how quickly people
rounded on me when I showed disloyalty to TiVo.

A little good will from TiVo and all of us would have rushed to say something
like "See, TiVo is a great company. Even when they mess up, they try
to make it right."

The point is that they didn't try too hard to make it right. Still sitting on
pretty much zero communication from TiVo despite TivoPony's alledgation
that they would call each and every one of us lucky 200 to let us know
what was going on. This despite a long letter to the TiVo CEO. As of now,
I finally (6pm EDT) have a shipping notice. I don't put much stock in it
because my S3 was supposedly sent yesterday afternoon, but UPS still
doesn't show it. I guess I will get it this week if I'm lucky, more likely
next.

The bottom line is that I'm frustrated and feel like I've been taken for granted.
TiVo did nothing to make it better. I didn't get a shipping upgrade. I didn't
get a phone call. I didn't get an answer from customer service (especially
when it arbitrarily hung up on me). I didn't get a return email. And most of
all, I didn't get an apology.

TiVo can't make it as a commodity box broker -- its really a customer service business.
The beautiful interface, the highly functional boxes are all great, but you cannot
afford to piss off your base. Especially the early adopters.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Ereth said:


> If you can't wait an extra week, then you should really have your shrink check your meds.


:up:


----------



## pinballfan (Oct 2, 2001)

What an amazingly stupid idea...

"Worked really hard to anger its fan base" ????

Yeah right, I'm sure they sat around a table and planned this all out.

So lets all take them to court and try to bring down a company who's products we can't seem to live without! That makes a lot of sense.

If you are really this pissed off, send the box back when it shows up and don't go buy one at retail. If you aren't ready to do that, then let it go!


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

patmiller said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been mention of a class action suit.
> As one of the "Lucky 200" I'm sure to sign on if one gets going....


It's because (amazingly) enough, nobody else around here is as dumb as you seem to be.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> The funny thing is, this isn't even the first person over the past few years to suggest a "class action suit" (sometimes called a "class action suite") because they are upset with Tivo.
> 
> I don't remember what the other reasons were, but they were some good ones.


A Class action suit is a dumb idea, but tell me more about this "class action suite". It sounds like a killer place.

-smak-


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

It's not about the rabid (yea, yea, my word, whatever) fanboys coming to their defense. t's about suggesting a lawsuit over a fe days shipping delays. Yea, so there were/are problems. Big deal. They are also refunding shipping charges. if thats not good enough, well, I guess you really do have a problem.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

It's a shipping delay.. not a wrongful death..

Lawsuits only make the lawyers rich.. will it be like the Sprint lawsuit where I got an opportunity to get a $2.00 callling card?

I suggest we start a thread on the *'I will hold my breath until my Tivo is delivered" *it would be far more entertaining, and would certainly cut down the amount of people whining about how "wronged" they are.

Diane


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

brywalker said:


> I thought that TiVo users were in the upper echelon of intelligence. I guess I was wrong.
> 
> Class action lawsuit because something didn't ship on time? Are you freaking kidding me?
> 
> ...


Jesus H Christ people. I'm getting tired of saying this: *The complaints to the FTC are not because of shipping delays. The complaints to the FTC are because of refusal to cancel orders, which is required by law when there is a shipping delay. Refusal to cancel orders, refusal to cancel orders, refusal to cancel orders, refusal to cancel orders. Please do not again say that we are complaining about delayed shipments.*


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> It's a shipping delay.. not a wrongful death..
> 
> Lawsuits only make the lawyers rich.. will it be like the Sprint lawsuit where I got an opportunity to get a $2.00 callling card?
> 
> ...


:up:

PS I got charged shipping, but I'll settle it with Tivo. why get torqued over $20?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Remember, some jackasses sued because they didn't like the picture quality of the initial Pioneer DVR-810H & DVR-57H release! There was a goddamn class action suit over picture quality! And, on top of that, it was ALREADY FIXED in the first update which hit shortly after launch. It wasn't even *bad* quality, main some artifacts immediately after a channel change, etc.

Made me sick. **** like that is what's wrong with society.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

I'd like to file class action lawsuits against the people who pollute this forum with worthless threads.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

/me sets up reminder to come back to thread Friday night so I can properly drink while reading it


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

geekmedic said:


> The complaints to the FTC are because of refusal to cancel orders


 They did not refuse to cancel the order - they said they *could not cancel* the order. Big difference. Their offer to not charge any restocking or any other penalty on their advice of refusing the shipment is a good faith sign and part of *NOT* refusing to cancel but doing what they could with a busted fulfillment system.

you are engaged in a very classic example of saying it repeatedly does not make it so while wondering why no one is going along with what you are saying.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I think the person who said that "class action suit has become the battlecry of spoiled Americans" is exactly right.

Frankly, the whole idea is pathetic. Get real.

And to the people who keep saying that they are "really" pissed off because TiVo wouldn't cancel your order:

I've ordered from plenty of places online where, at some point during the order fulfillment process, it simply wasn't possible to cancel the order. Maybe it's possible that the same order processing restrictions were in place. In any event, what is the big damn deal? Send the thing back. You could afford to have the charge on your credit card indefinately until you paid it off, but you couldn't afford to have the charge on your credit card between the time it was sent right back and credited?

Seriously, some of the people here act like someone broke into their homes in the middle of the night and stole a kidney. Wish my TiVo being late was all I had to worry about.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

patmiller said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been mention of a class action suit.
> As one of the "Lucky 200" I'm sure to sign on if one gets going....


You're sure to be a VIP then!

What a stupid idea. Tivo lovers want to sue Tivo because they couldn't get there Tivo for a few more days. And I don't use the word _stupid_ lightly.


----------



## FourOhFour (Apr 4, 2001)

geekmedic said:


> Jesus H Christ people. I'm getting tired of saying this: The complaints to the FTC are not because of shipping delays. The complaints to the FTC are because of refusal to cancel orders, which is required by law when there is a shipping delay. Refusal to cancel orders, refusal to cancel orders, refusal to cancel orders, refusal to cancel orders. Please do not again say that we are complaining about delayed shipments.


Waah! Waah! I can't figure out how to refuse shipment! Waah! Waah! Large fonts make me feel important! Waah! Waah!



They said to refuse shipment. They said there would be no restocking fee charged. Should they have let you cancel? Of course. They didn't/couldn't. Get over it.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

FourOhFour said:


> Waah! Waah! I can't figure out how to refuse shipment! Waah! Waah! Large fonts make me feel important! Waah! Waah!
> 
> 
> 
> They said to refuse shipment. They said there would be no restocking fee charged. Should they have let you cancel? Of course. They didn't/couldn't. Get over it.


 I give up. Never argue with an idiot for he will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> The funny thing is, this isn't even the first person over the past few years to suggest a "class action suit" (sometimes called a "class action suite") because they are upset with Tivo.
> 
> I don't remember what the other reasons were, but they were some good ones.


The Class Action Suite makes an appearance


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> Class Action Suite


Is this a new Microsoft set of applications to help teachers? I'd like to be a beta tester please. 

Someone please delete this thread - the who idea is idiotic.


----------



## joegarrett (Mar 17, 2004)

Smells like TROLL POOP!


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

I think I want to expand the scope of this class action suit. I've owned a Sony Series 1, with lifetime service that I paid $199 for, since February, 2001. I've still got this thing connected to a 27" tube TV.

I'm outraged by this S3 VIP plan. I don't understand why Tivo won't give me a new S3 with lifetime for free, and also buy me a new HD plasma display! Clearly, I deserve the S3 because I've been loyal all of these years. Sure, the lifetime I paid balances out to $2.92 per month over the past 68 months. But I'm only 32 years old! I've got lots of lifetime left in me.

I bought my Sony Series 1 from Crutchfield... I wonder if they'll accept it as a return. This whole "no-we-won't-give-you-a-free-HDTV" thing from Tivo has really left a sour taste in my mouth.

Who's with me?

-Rick


----------



## hacktorious (Apr 26, 2006)

class action.....................


----------



## hacktorious (Apr 26, 2006)

I am in the process of setting up a class action lawsuit and will post the website information here when it is ready.
There are dozens of individuals with hardware problems and all sorts of things Tivo is refusing to resolve.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

hacktorious said:


> I am in the process of setting up a class action lawsuit and will post the website information here when it is ready.
> There are dozens of individuals with hardware problems and all sorts of things Tivo is refusing to resolve.


I think that you're sadly mistaken... Instead of wasting your money, how about you just give it all to me?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

hacktorious said:


> I am in the process of setting up a class action lawsuit and will post the website information here when it is ready.
> There are dozens of individuals with hardware problems and all sorts of things Tivo is refusing to resolve.


No you're not.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

hacktorious said:


> I am in the process of setting up a class action lawsuit and will post the website information here when it is ready.


I'd like to sue you for wasting my time reading your messages.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

I was an early Tuesday morning "Lucky 200" and there is no way I would agree to signing on with this. Granted I was not happy in the least with them, but in no way do I feel this entitles me to any type of lawsuit judgement against them.


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

New song by Weird Al Yankovic on his latest Album "Straight Outta Lynwood" Released just last week..... I'll Sue Ya

----------------------------------------------------
I sued Taco Bell
'Cause I ate half a million Chalupas
And I got fat!

I sued Panasonic
They never said I shouldn't use their microwave
To dry off my cat

Huh, I sued Earthlink
'Cause I called them up
N' they had the nerve to put me on hold

I sued Starbucks
'Cause I spilled a Frappucino in my lap
And brrr, it was cold!

I sued Toys'R'Us
'Cause I swallowed a Nerf ball
And nearly choked to death

Ugh, I sued PetCo
'Cause I ate a bag of kitty litter
And now I got bad breath!

I sued Coca-Cola, yo
'Cause I put my finger down in a bottle
And it got stuck!

I sued Delta Airlines
'Cause they sold me a ticket to New Jersey
I went there, and it sucked!

Yeah!!!

If you stand me up on a date
If you deliver my pizza 30 seconds late

I'm gonna sue, sue
Yes, I'm gonna sue
Sue, sue, yeah that's what I'm gonna do
I'm gonna sue, sue
Yes, I'm gonna sue
Sue, sue, yeah I might even sue you!

Ugh!!

I sued Duracell
They never told me not to shove that double-A
Right up my nose

I sued Home Depot
'Cause they sold me a hammer
Which they knew I might drop on my toes

I sued Dell Computers
'Cause I took a bath with my laptop
Now it doesn't work

I sued Fruit of the Loom
'Cause when I wear their tightie-whities on my head
I look like a jerk

I sued Verizon
'Cause I get all depressed
Any time my cell phone is roaming

I sued Colorado
'Cause you know, I think it looks a little bit too much
Like Wyoming

I sued Neiman Marcus
'Cause they put up their Christmas decorations
Way out of season

I sued Ben Affleck
...
Aw, do I even need a reason?

Ugh!

If I sprain my ankle
While I'm robbing your place

If I hurt my knuckles
When I punch you in the face

I'm gonna sue, sue
Yes, I'm gonna sue
Sue, sue, yeah that's what I'm gonna do
I'm gonna sue, sue
Yes, I'm gonna sue
Sue, sue, that's right I'm gonna sue you

Ugh!
Ugh!
Ugh!

I'll sue ya!
I'll take all of your money
I'll sue ya!
If you even look at me funny

I'll sue ya!
I'll take all of your money
I'll sue ya!
If you even look at me funny

I'll sue ya!
I'll take all of your money
I'll sue ya!
If you even look at me funny

I'll sue ya!
I'll take all of your money
I'll sue ya!
If you even look at me funny

I'll sue ya!
Ha-ha ha ha-haa
I'll sue ya!
What'chall think of that?

I'll sue ya!
Ha-ha ha ha-haa
Boo ya!
I'll sue ya!

Ugh!


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

Shouldn't people who file class action suits be required to have class?

Tim S


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

patmiller said:


> My point (buried in here somewhere) is that TiVo really worked hard to anger its fan base. The rhetoric in this thread and others shows
> just how loyal the fanbase is as demonstrated by how quickly people
> rounded on me when I showed disloyalty to TiVo.


no it was not about disloyalty to TiVo. I get so tired of that easy excuse flung around when people disagree with a post. It was all about how stupid an idea it is to try a class action suit because a shipping system went in the crapper and some orders were late and no one at the company had the right information to do a lot about it right away. Could care less if it was Enron - a calls action over that is just a dumb idea with no merit.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

hacktorious said:


> I am in the process of setting up a class action lawsuit and will post the website information here when it is ready.
> There are dozens of individuals with hardware problems and all sorts of things Tivo is refusing to resolve.


yah keep us posted on how long the lawyer stares at you as you try to come up with the damages part


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

He might have a case on mental damages, but I am not sure he could prove that Tivo caused it. But, now days you just need to get a jury that is stupid and they believe the lies that they are told. Just look at the silicon breast implants class action suit that had NO proof that the implants caused the problems.

Edit: Fixed incorrect word choice.

Tim S


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

stahta01 said:


> He might have a case on mental damages, but I am not sure he could prove that Tivo caused it. But, now days you just need to get a jury that is stupid and they believe the lies that they are told. Just look at the silicon breast impact class action suit that had NO proof that the impacts caused the problems.
> 
> Tim S


Breast impacts do cause problems. My wife gets mad at me everytime I impact one.

I don't know about breast implants, though.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

frankygamer said:


> I wonder who was the genius who did a SW upgrade right in the release of a new product. That just doesn't make sense.


It's possible that the SW upgrade was REQUIRED to release the new product.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

If there's any chance of a class action suit it'll be about the problems people have had with the unit itself, not a delay in shipping. As for the issues posted here it's still to be seen whether the majority of people with problems are problem people or normal people.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

hacktorious said:


> I am in the process of setting up a class action lawsuit and will post the website information here when it is ready.
> There are dozens of individuals with hardware problems and all sorts of things Tivo is refusing to resolve.


Jeebus Christ... have IQs dropped suddenly? There's no merit for a class action suit, you're just wasting your time and money and the time of any lawyer dumb enough to pick this case up.

While, there are hardware problems, you can't say that Tivo is refusing to fix them because they haven't fixed them in the whole 2.5 weeks that S3s have been out in the wild.

The stuff takes time to fix.

What problems have we had?

1. CableCards not getting channels and stuff.

Guess what, so far these aren't turning out to be Tivo's fault. It's turning out to be the cable co's messing up the install and backend setup.

2. CC eject button breaking.

Tivo is more than willing to exchange your unit if you call them up and tell them the button broke.

3. Plasma-unfriendly IR receiver

Tivo is working on it. CSRs have confirmed that the engineers are aware of the issue and trying to figure out what to do to fix it. They also said that if it required a hardware fix they would allow me to exchange my unit for a fixed one.

4. Crashes, bugs, etc.

Software problems will be fixed through updates. It takes time to write the software, test it, and run it through QA before letting it loose on the customers.

5. The release fiasco

So Tivo didn't ship our S3s out immediately and took up to a week to get them out. I was hosed by this too, but you can't sue them over it.

So Tivo offered the lifetime transfer to people who bought retail. The terms of the transfer said you had to buy from Tivo. If Tivo chooses to honor retail purchases, even if it is against the terms of the transfer, it is their perogative. They're not allowed to change the terms so that it becomes more stringent making qualified people illegible... they can, however, make it less stringent making more people elligable.

Unless you have some better reasons that can counter what I've brought up:

1. there is no basis for a class action suit
2. Tivo is acting responsibly and working on fixing the problems
3. this class action talk is retarded and so is anyone who thinks it's a good idea

Finally, even assuming by some miracle of stupidity that the suit appears and you win, what do you honestly expect to gain out of it?

Lawyers are the only ones who get anything worth while out of a class action suit. So unless you're a lawyer participating in the case directly you're going to end up with what the rest of the class gets which is normally something pitiful like $2.50 off your next month's service coupons.

American society is too sue happy. BS cases like these waste time and money and make it harder for actual worthwhile lawsuits to go through...


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

eisenb11 said:


> J
> 3. Plasma-unfriendly IR receiver
> 
> Tivo is working on it. CSRs have confirmed that the engineers are aware of the issue and trying to figure out what to do to fix it. They also said that if it required a hardware fix they would allow me to exchange my unit for a fixed one.


I hope you got that in writing. 



eisenb11 said:


> 4. Crashes, bugs, etc.
> 
> Software problems will be fixed through updates. It takes time to write the software, test it, and run it through QA before letting it loose on the customers.


Maybe. Still alot of people waiting to 7.3 to be fixed. More waiting on Mac support on S2's.



eisenb11 said:


> 5. The release fiasco
> 
> So Tivo didn't ship our S3s out immediately and took up to a week to get them out. I was hosed by this too, but you can't sue them over it.
> 
> ...


Amen brother!


----------

